# certain SATA drives not 'seen'



## edrahn (Aug 13, 2022)

Hi, 
I recently bought some new SATA drives and they are not seen by the system. They are KingBank SSD drives.
I see them found by the kernel loader, but they are not seen as ada drives for example. I have an Intel drive that works just fine though.

The motherboard is a S2882d Tyan and the SATA chip is a silicon image 3114
I am trying with the latest FreeBD 13.1.

Thanks for any advice,
Ed


----------



## mer (Aug 13, 2022)

ls -ltr /dev
What does that show?  Does that show the new drives?
You say "see them found by the kernel loader" what do the messages say for the device?

There's pretty much not much to go on to help your


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 14, 2022)

Check carefully in your dmesg?

Try Linux live CD and see if/how Linux identifies them.


----------



## edrahn (Aug 14, 2022)

mer said:


> ls -ltr /dev
> What does that show?  Does that show the new drives?
> You say "see them found by the kernel loader" what do the messages say for the device?
> 
> There's pretty much not much to go on to help your


I only see the intel drive in /dev/

Booting shows something like C: and D:. It goes fairly quick.


----------



## edrahn (Aug 14, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Check carefully in your dmesg?
> 
> Try Linux live CD and see if/how Linux identifies them.


With Knoppix I get 'nodev after polling detection' in the logs.


----------



## larshenrikoern (Aug 14, 2022)

Have you disabled the device in bios ??


----------



## msplsh (Aug 14, 2022)

mer said:


> You say "see them found by the kernel loader" what do the messages say for the device?


Need you to answer this question.


----------



## mer (Aug 14, 2022)

msplsh said:


> Need you to answer this question.


I think back up in post #4 OP says he sees them in the BIOS. 
I would stop in the BIOS and actually see if the BIOS detects the devices.    Maybe double check that data and power cables are plugged in correctly.  While stopped in the BIOS, as larshenrikoern says "double check that the devices are not disabled".


----------



## edrahn (Aug 16, 2022)

larshenrikoern said:


> Have you disabled the device in bios ??


Nope, they are in the list of available HD's


----------



## edrahn (Aug 16, 2022)

msplsh said:


> Need you to answer this question.


This is before the loader message of FreeBSD. I don't see it in dmesg, where would it be? I didn't see anything in /boot/

but it's something kinda like
C:
D:


----------



## larshenrikoern (Aug 16, 2022)

Do your mind showing us the entire contents of /dev here. I am quite sure it is somewhere in there. Maybe as an nvme. Try to enable the driver in /boot/loader.conf with nvme_load="YES"


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 16, 2022)

What does `sysctl kern.disks` return?


----------



## msplsh (Aug 16, 2022)

`camcontrol devlist -v`
`geom -t`


----------



## edrahn (Aug 17, 2022)

larshenrikoern said:


> Do your mind showing us the entire contents of /dev here. I am quite sure it is somewhere in there. Maybe as an nvme. Try to enable the driver in /boot/loader.conf with nvme_load="YES"


/dev listing:


```
acpi            console         devctl          kbd1            music0          sequencer0      ttyu1.lock      ttyvb
ada0            consolectl      devctl2         kbdmux0         netdump         sndstat         ttyv0           ufssuspend
ada0p1          crypto          devstat         klog            netmap          stderr          ttyv1           ugen0.1
ada0p2          ctty            fd              kmem            null            stdin           ttyv2           ugen1.1
ada0p3          cuau0           fido            log             pass0           stdout          ttyv3           ugen1.2
apm             cuau0.init      full            lpt0            pass1           sysmouse        ttyv4           uinput
apmctl          cuau0.lock      geom.ctl        lpt0.ctl        pci             tcp_log         ttyv5           urandom
atkbd0          cuau1           gpt             mdctl           pfil            ttyu0           ttyv6           usb
audit           cuau1.init      hpet0           mem             ppi0            ttyu0.init      ttyv7           usbctl
auditpipe       cuau1.lock      input           midistat        pts             ttyu0.lock      ttyv8           xpt0
bpf             da0             io              mlx5ctl         random          ttyu1           ttyv9           zero
bpf0            da0s1           kbd0            msdosfs         reroot          ttyu1.init      ttyva           zfs
```


----------



## edrahn (Aug 17, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> What does `sysctl kern.disks` return?


kern.disks: da0 ada0


----------



## edrahn (Aug 17, 2022)

msplsh said:


> `camcontrol devlist -v`
> `geom -t`




```
ed@DualOpt275-FreeBSD:~ $ sudo camcontrol devlist -v
Password:
scbus0 on ata2 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus0 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus1 on ata3 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus1 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus2 on ata4 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus2 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus3 on ata5 bus 0:
<INTEL SSDSA2CW080G3 4PC10302>     at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<>                                 at scbus3 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus4 on ata0 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus4 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus5 on ata1 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus5 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus6 on umass-sim0 bus 0:
<hp v125w 1100>                    at scbus6 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,da0)
scbus-1 on xpt0 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus-1 target -1 lun ffffffff (xpt0)
ed@DualOpt275-FreeBSD:~ $ sudo geom -t
Geom                  Class      Provider
ada0                  DISK       ada0
  ada0                PART       ada0p1
    ada0p1            LABEL      gpt/gptboot0
      gpt/gptboot0    DEV
    ada0p1            DEV
  ada0                PART       ada0p2
    swap              SWAP
    ada0p2            DEV
  ada0                PART       ada0p3
    zfs::vdev         ZFS::VDEV
    ada0p3            DEV
  ada0                DEV
da0                   DISK       da0
  da0                 PART       da0s1
    da0s1             LABEL      msdosfs/UBCD539
      msdosfs/UBCD539 DEV
    da0s1             DEV
  da0                 DEV
ed@DualOpt275-FreeBSD:~ $
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2022)

This one? https://www.tyan.com/Motherboards_S2882-D_Thunder K8SD Pro


> Integrated SATA Controller
> • Silicon Image Sil3114 SATA RAID Accelerator
> • Supports S-ATA 1.0 specification
> • Supports 4 channel SATA port for up to four
> ...



Check your BIOS/UEFI settings and make sure RAID is turned off, if possible set this to AHCI or IDE. AHCI would be preferable but I'm not sure if this old board supports that.


----------



## larshenrikoern (Aug 17, 2022)

Have you mounted it as an external usb drive ?? If so it is the da0 drive. I am sure everyone here assume an internal drive. Otherwise Sir Dices suggestion is the obvious one


----------



## edrahn (Aug 17, 2022)

SirDice said:


> This one? https://www.tyan.com/Motherboards_S2882-D_Thunder K8SD Pro
> 
> 
> Check your BIOS/UEFI settings and make sure RAID is turned off, if possible set this to AHCI or IDE. AHCI would be preferable but I'm not sure if this old board supports that.


Yes that's it.

I only see Ultra and RAID.


----------



## msplsh (Aug 18, 2022)

Set it to Ultra, which means Ultra-ATA.  If that doesn't work, the problem might be that the ports are SATA 1.0 and the drive refuses to talk down to it?


----------



## mer (Aug 18, 2022)

msplsh said:


> Set it to Ultra, which means Ultra-ATA.  If that doesn't work, the problem might be that the ports are SATA 1.0 and the drive refuses to talk down to it?


I think you may be onto something here.  A quick following of the link and specs seem to indicate SATA1.0 on the motherboard, generically it looks like the KingBank SSD is SATAIII so maybe not downgrading speeds.


----------



## msplsh (Aug 18, 2022)

Hmm









						Serial ATA - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## msplsh (Aug 18, 2022)

Could also be a 4k sector size problem?  Couldn't find any info about that being an issue, though.


----------



## edrahn (Aug 23, 2022)

I looked into the booting process some more. How are the drives in the boot seen by the OS? I see drive A:, C:, and D:., but only A: and C: are brought forward as /dev/fd0 and /dev/ad0. Am I missing something with fdisk and/or newfs?


----------



## msplsh (Aug 23, 2022)

Take a picture of the bios screen and post it.  Also, did you set it to Ultra?


----------



## edrahn (Aug 24, 2022)

I can't seem to get the picture uploaded. Here's the text of lsdev during Boot:



```
OK lsdev
fd devices:
    fd0: BIOS drive A(2880x512)
disk devices:
    disk0: BIOS drive C(15936480x512
       disk0: ISO9660
    disk 1: BIOS drive D(468862128x512)
```

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## PMc (Aug 24, 2022)

Try booting in verbose mode (set this in loader) and check dmesg then.
(The FreeBSD kernel does not see disks that have started formatting, it may not see disks in other cases too, but then there may be error messages only visible in verbose mode)


----------



## sidetone (Aug 24, 2022)

edrahn said:


> I can't seem to get the picture uploaded. Here's the text of lsdev during Boot:




```
OK lsdev
fd devices:
    fd0: BIOS drive A(2880x512)
disk devices:
    disk0: BIOS drive C(15936480x512
       disk0: ISO9660
    disk 1: BIOS drive D(468862128x512)
```
Use your camera phone or other digital camera. It can be loaded on the forum through using web on your phone.

Maybe the size is too big. If you can get it on your computer, you can use the `convert` command from graphics/ImageMagick7-nox11 from the command line on FreeBSD to make the file smaller or change formats. `convert image.png -resize 250x +repage image.jpg` will make the file smaller and for example fix the image format. graphics/jhead can be used to remove exif data from jpeg files: `jhead -purejpg file.jpg`. Then, from the ImageMagick port, use `identify --verbose *g |grep -i exif` to confirm that there's no exif data.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2022)

sidetone said:


> Maybe the size is too big.


I would suggest uploading the picture to a site like imgur or something similar. Imgur allows much bigger pictures, and you can set them 'semi-private' so they don't show up on Imgur's feed but do allow you to link directly to them from other sites like ours.


----------



## sidetone (Aug 24, 2022)

I like when the files stay here though. Sometimes the image from the link becomes depreciated and it shows a broken image in the future. Also, it feels like they own the copyright to the image, rather than the users and forums themselves, for purposes of reusing as good examples on the forum.

I like imgbb though. Using those can help if there's trouble uploading. Maybe that can be useful for svg images too, perhaps not shown here, but only there. Those types of image files can be converted to a file type accepted here, from my examples above.

Whatever works to get a computer related image shown here.


----------



## msplsh (Aug 24, 2022)

That's not the BIOS, that's FreeBSD's loader(8)

Could really use a dump of `dmesg > send_to_forums.txt`.  The disk should have shown up in the earlier commands you listed if loader picked it up


----------



## sidetone (Aug 24, 2022)

I saw that someone said that some motherboard BIOS's are capable of loading a SATA card's secondary BIOS, and some aren't. It depends on the year of the motherboard's BIOS and capabilities. Then, to load it from the OS, if the motherboard's BIOS can't see it.


----------



## diizzy (Aug 24, 2022)

The SiL3114 (and 3112) are craptastic controllers that doesn't do AHCI, if you go way back (pre 2008) you can find commits trying to "fix" these controllers. One "awesome" feature is that if you use 2 channels simultaneously you're very likely to get silent data corruption. Given that your motherboard doesn't do PCIe I'm not sure if you can find a decent controller at all.


----------



## msplsh (Aug 25, 2022)

diizzy said:


> not sure if you can find a decent controller


Maybe PCI-X Highpoint RocketRAID 2220 HBA (non-raid), uses hptrr(4)


----------

